

Launch: dropify – Make Files Social on Facebook - andrewhyde
http://dropify.com

======
jtansley
The UI is absolutely incredible although it wasn't immediately clear to me
that I can click on the "How it works" steps to move the slider. You might
want to make it more obvious or add another method to move the slider, such as
a big arrow to the right with text like "Next Step: Add Basic Info".

Again, fantastic job on the UI. It looks great.

------
glomph
How is this 'nice' UI? It is a box with drag to upload written on it. As seen
on: every other file hosting site at the moment. The only twist is that to
download stuff you have to connect to facebook.

This is literally people charging for the software to do the horrible practice
of requiring I advertise your brand in order to get free stuff.

'Like Gating' as they call it is scummy and already widespread enough as it is
and they are trying to sell it as a service!

------
alexheilmann
<http://dropify.com>

------
Dirlewanger
Please STOP tagging everything under the sun as social.

------
mikk0j
Really really nice UI and design. Well done there.

------
Uldis
so what exactly does it do?

~~~
danvoell
It wasn't clear to me either. I understand the UI, it looks great, but why do
I put a file there in the first place?

~~~
andrewhyde
I think they are testing homepages between that and <http://dropify.com/cases>

